
Why Is This Matzo Different from All Other Matzos? An Unintended Side Effect - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/17/opinion/sunday/why-is-this-matzo-different-from-all-other-matzos.html
======
davidf18
An unintended side effect of kosher law: better tasting food. (rest of title)

